# Nurgle DP Update page 4



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey guys! Been gone since 4th ED and started getting back into 40k again, Here are some wips of my new nurgle army. Its slowly coming along but its been fun to paint so far. Sorry for the poor pics not much of a photographer. Its been a while so C&C is appreciated. thanks for looking 





























Here is a few pics of my Nurgle DP. Thanks for looking k:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent dark with realistic gore scheme on the Plague Bearer.

The Deathguard are well painted; however having the same colour for the icons and plasma coils looks wrong to me. I feel they would pop more with a different colour, or as a minimum making the coils glow more.

I love the DP. His face is especially well converted.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I love these chaps - Are you going pre-heresy? Just wondered about the white scheme; it's good to see a model that isnt completely green. Great work on the cracked armour too it looks great.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love the DG and PBs. Looking forward to seeing the DP done if he's going to be up to the same standard.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Bravo! Love these. Subscribed!!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Are those cracks in the armor freehand painted on? 

Looks great btw!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Well it would seem your painting skills haven't diminished in that time! Very nice, is that the FW deathguard kit? EIther way I love them, especially those cracks, I have to aggree with Dave T Hobbit, the plasma coil probably needs to glow more


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I appreciate all the feedback guys!! Especially on the Plasma coils and now that you mention it I would have to agree.

As far as the "cracks" go they weren't done freehand. I picked up some water based crackle paint at my local art supply store, its easy to use and yields decent results. It just needs to be used on large flat surfaces because it will obscure details on the mini.

Its normally used for pottery and I was hesitant to apply it to mini's due to its "goopey" consistency. There are two separate applications; a base coat and a top coat just make sure you buy both. Let them dry and a little delvan mud wash and you should be good to go. 

Thanks again guys, I'll update soon


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Love the Death Guard. Any chance you can do a step by step on how you painted him?


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

lav25gunner said:


> Love the Death Guard. Any chance you can do a step by step on how you painted him?


No not at all, the models were primed white and shaded with Tamiya Flat Earth with an airbrush off the base. I basically "fired" the brush from the bottom of the model and then transitioned to Vallejo Model Air Sand Yellow using lateral strokes with the brush. From the top of the model I sprayed it with Vallejo Model Air white to hit the high points. 


After the basecoat was finished I applied the crackle paint. From here I applied a watered down wash of Delvun Mud prob 50/50 and covered the model. Then I went in and lined the recesses of the model with delvun mud straight from the pot. I finished it off with lining high points of the model in white. The green was just Olive Drab brushed on with a black wash rom the pot and lined with the same olive drab. 


Hope that helps...Thanks


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm certain great Father Nurgle approves - particularly liking the corrupted off-white colouration


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

*More Updates*

Hey guys thanks for the feedback, well the Death Guard are 90% finished!! I need to finish the backpacks, throw on some pigments, matte varnish and finish up with some blood. Sorry for the crappy pics...




















I'm probably going to go back in and brighten the Purple Skin, we'll see.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

These guys are about done as well, they just need some pigments, a varnish and a little gore to top them off...



















And some cultists I've been toying with...



















Thanks for looking everyone, have a good night :victory:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok guys the Plague Bearers are all done and the Death Guard should be finished before the nights over!!! 

The photos didn't seem to come out the best the colors have been a little washed out, but hopefully you get the general idea. Thanks for looking.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Bad ASS!

I can smell the Nurgly goodness from here!

Keep it up.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Finally the Death Guard are done and ready for some action. Next thing to tackle is the daemon prince...


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I really like the paint on your plague marines. The armor came out very smooth. Only thing I dislike about them is chainswords, I'm old school and prefer the plagueknife.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Chosen of Malal said:


> Only thing I dislike about them is chainswords, I'm old school and prefer the plagueknife.


Plague Chainswords? Best of both worlds!

Great looking stuff mate the flesh on your cultists has turned out really nice.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

*04-18-13 Update*

Hey everyone, here is my second squad of Death Guard, they are pretty much finished save some small details, pigments and blood. Thanks for looking and as always C&C is much appreciated...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent as always. Those back packs look great on them too. They are the MaxMini ones, right?


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Excellent as always. Those back packs look great on them too. They are the MaxMini ones, right?


Thanks, and yes they are maxmini I got them off Ebay they come in 6 packs. Cheers :victory:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Greater Unclean One*

GUO is all painted up and ready to hit the table! The basic army is almost ready to go, I'm excited to see how these guys do in battle. thanks for looking :victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Bletch... in the best sense of the word.

My only niggle, which might be due to the photograph, is that there is a slight lack of contrast; it might pop more if the purple were slightly bluer to compliment the crimson blood.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey thanks Dave, yeah the purple isn't popping like I wanted it too. I'm not sure if its just me painting purple or if its just a difficult color to get right. Sometimes my purple pops others times it doesn't. I gave it a wash of blue which seemed to help a little. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Spectacularly Nurglish models; I approve heartily. Has the Prince model you showed earlier got a paint job yet?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bl0203 said:


> I'm not sure if its just me painting purple or if its just a difficult color to get right. Sometimes my purple pops others times it doesn't.


It could be the paint mix. Purple paint is usually a mix of pigments so can seperate slightly in the pot making parts of it redder or bluer. Even if it is mixed perfectly it is likely to be a slightly more red or blue mix to begin with.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking suitably filthy!


----------



## Ferrous_Ironclaw (Apr 24, 2013)

Dakingofchaos said:


> I love these chaps - Are you going pre-heresy? Just wondered about the white scheme; it's good to see a model that isnt completely green. Great work on the cracked armour too it looks great.



pre-heresy wouldn't be nurgle...

painting is top notch tho


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Mossy Toes said:


> Spectacularly Nurglish models; I approve heartily. Has the Prince model you showed earlier got a paint job yet?


My DP is on the painting table and almost finished, I'm hoping to have pictures up in the next few days. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

these are awesome! love the bleach color scheme on the plague marines. Also the blood and gore looks nasty


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

My Nurgle DP is almost finished, just need to clean up the wings/bone areas, add some gore and finish the details. I'm overall pretty pleased with the conversion and the paint job so far. It will just be a shame when he is shot to pieces in the first turn or insta-killed by a Rail Shot to the face. Thanks for looking everyone

777 posts...Nurgle is pleased haha


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Sexy!


----------

